# Re-furbihing a logan 820



## joebiplane (Oct 22, 2011)

I am  re-furbing a logan 820 ( 1945 vintage)  and the  areas that have degrees inscribed ( hand wheels dials  thread dial indicator, etc are worn and difficult to read...  is there someone who has the ability to 
refresh  these marks ????
and how expensive is it???
Any advise would be very welcome
Joe


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't have the links handy, but there is a post or two here where someone made larger handwheels and cut grad marks. If you have a dividing head or superspacer, you can do it.


----------



## joebiplane (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Tony,
i was really looking for someone with an engraver of some sort that did this kind of work.... i have a totary with dividing plates,  but i am a pure amature and i don't want to have amature results on this lathe....  it's actually the same age as i am so i want it done right.
 i can replace gears , bearing, and apply paint...but my expertise is in cleaning the grunge otu of it, striping the old paint off of the parts and getting it down to bare metal.....believe it or not I Love that part of the process. ..... (I guess this hobby  takes it take all kinds of people ..... just like the  world)

BTW  I will try to test the elect per your recomendations tomorrow..Work got in the way today.  
joe


----------



## Pkranger71 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey Joe,

I am in the same boat as you, my cross slide dial is looking pretty bad.  I havn't had any luck locating a place to refurbish them.  I am going to try to make one myself, like you I am new to machining but after reading this PDF  
http://www.neme-s.org/images/PDF Files/Making Graduated Collars1.pdf

I think I am going to give it a shot, worst case i am out a piece of steel, best case I learn a new skill.

Matt


----------



## AR1911 (Nov 5, 2012)

Have any of you tried setting up a shaper to do this? 
Looks like an excellent application for a shaper.

In fact, my shaper has the smallest dials of anything I own, so maybe I ought to give it a shot.


----------

